# Stallion Riding Equipment To Stop Mounting?



## Kelly 'O Gennaios' (22 October 2011)

Hi!
I have a Stallion who is rising 7 this year.He is a laid back character with lots of respect for me and my asks. I have known him for a year or so and have just bought him off a friend who used him to breed once and had him going to waste being kept him. He has been broken but not worked during breeding...i am now getting him back into work....i havent hacked him out yet as i dont know how he will react to a passing mare.Is there any equipment that can stop him from rising up and mounting a mare...god forbid if it ever came to that?but i want to take precautions...we past a mare out in hand and with a flick on the nose he hushed and grunted once and past easily but its always different when your on the floor.
Please help!


----------



## Spring Feather (22 October 2011)

Well the best equipment to stop this kind of behaviour is a scalpel and clamps! 

I digress, when I kept my stallions they were taught that when riding out or in hand they behaved.  Yes they might have a low grumble at some mares but did not do anything as they had respect for their handler; moi.  They knew the difference between breeding time and riding time and if you don't feel confident enough to handle a stallions manners and teach him correct behaviour then getting a vet in with the equipment above is the safest way to go.


----------



## LazyS (22 October 2011)

Your stallion looks gorgeous, very photogenic. I also have a stallion who is 7 but I have had him since he was 5 months old.
I have handled him, backed him, ridden him, shown him, handled him with mares in hand and love him to bits. When I hack him out I have to be awake and alert but it isn't usually an issue.He passes a field full of his ex-wives and children (all girls) and just prances a little (wouldn't any man?!) but he knows his job is under saddle. I made the mistake of covering at home when he was younger, now he only covers at a stud (visiting mares and AI). It has taken a while but he has settled to being ridden at home and going in the trailer to the stud for the other. Good luck with your boy and hopefully, if you are sensible (and lucky) you will have a great relationship with him. If you have any doubts see the previous post.


----------



## equinim (22 October 2011)

all  stallions i have handled have had different bits for each acivity
covering
inhand/lunging/showing
ridden work
they then learn what to expect with each bridle they have on.

usually using a different mouthpiece


----------



## Kelly 'O Gennaios' (23 October 2011)

Thanks every1 for the responses.im considering to test him with a friends mare who is quite around stallions-basically hack down the lane and meet her down the bottom.i dont want to put a different mouthpiece, partically a stronger one in before I even give him chance to react.hopefully all will go well and my next post will be of great success without injuries.


----------



## equinim (23 October 2011)

it doesnt have t b a stronger mouthpiece just different.
even if diff material.

i stallion that misbehves is a dangerous animal.
they need manners 
personally unless he is exceptional breeding and comp record id geld him
there is too much breeding at min 
and lots of well bred and high achieving stallions around to use


----------



## shirleyno2 (23 October 2011)

Stallions competing at shows warm up with mares all the time, good manners are essential. My stallions will often collect semen and compete on the same day.


----------



## Archiepoo (23 October 2011)

Hi i always use a completely different bridle and bit when riding as to when covering, they soon recognise the difference!


----------



## Herts05 (23 October 2011)

This link may be helpful. Whilst it doesn't cover riding per se, it does lay down some good principles

http://www.equinereproduction.co.uk/articles/10/11/tips-stallion-handling


----------



## Kelly 'O Gennaios' (24 October 2011)

I may consider a different bit if needed so that it helps him to understand what job comes with each bit and what is expected of him....tomorrow is D-day well hopefully not but im going to hack him out with a friend on foot just to meet another friend on a quite mare to go down the lane and back.i shall post on what happened tomorrow  thanks for the help and links!much appreciated!


----------



## Kelly 'O Gennaios' (25 October 2011)

Well i hacked him out today and he grunted when we met my friend on her mare but her mare bared her teeth and a threat with the leg put him in his place so he left her be and just followed behind ..we past two fields with mares either side of him...which he found rather exciting, he screamed and trotted a little trying to show off...but soon listened when i told him no. so i am rather happy with that  but i think i may need a stronger bit when passing another 'flirty' mare hacking out as he is only in an eggbutt snaffle...what would you lot consider?
Also to *equinim* i am considering to geld him as you say its pointless really when hes not got amazing blood lines to keep and it would cost me less on insurance....what price is it for a 7 year old stallion these days?


----------



## henryhorn (26 October 2011)

We found our first stallion understood the difference between bridles easily, his covering one produced a totally different reaction to his jumping one. No-one is advocating using a stronger bit, just a different one. 
Our current stallion has been hacked out with mares, and the worst he dare do is a quiet chortle. He gets an instant growl which shuts him up. He doesn't have different bridles as we cover in a headcollar and lunge line unless it's a new mare to him.
The trick really is to be a sufficiently aware rider/handler to nip problems in the bud, if you slop along on loose reins allowing him to reach the other horse expect problems, if you think ahead you won't get any. 
Unless you intend to use him as stallion perhaps gelding him would be wiser to be honest, he'll be a happier horse .


----------



## Touchwood (26 October 2011)

Echo the others who have said geld him!  You've admitted yourself there is no reason to keep him entire, and IMO keeping a horse entire for no good reason is really not fair - he will be far happier as a gelding.

It is standard practice on our stud for stallions to have seperate bridles for covering - dependant on the stallion it will generally either be a chiffney or a chain for covering (but as others can say, it can be any bit - just a DIFFERENT one).  They are all required to compete and be under saddle right next to mares, so they need to know once their ridden tack is on, it is strictly work time!!  We expect certain things of stallions (and in this day and age, with stallions leading 'normal' lives, they should be brought up to behave properly in company), so it is only fair that we make it easy for them to understand.


----------



## Dry Rot (27 October 2011)

Our Highland stallion runs with his mares but is taken out, tarted up, and goes off to shows as if he was a gelding -- which many believe he is. 

Last year he was Ridden Highland Champion at a county show and, I might add, the happy father of several foals! Routine is the key. He knows the drill and what is expected and was, thankfully, very well trained by previous owners.

Try to develope a routine and all will be well.


----------



## Kelly 'O Gennaios' (27 October 2011)

I have no problem what so ever gelding him but its more the price of it, got told a ridiculous price of at least £1000 as he will probs need to go in and under....is this true?
I am going to get a different bit.
Hes been left be for quite a while since i got him, hadn't shown since a youngster so i am defiantly going to develop a routine with him with hacking out.he knows the drill with schooling, lunge etc so should be ok when we get out more


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 October 2011)

kelly laird said:



			I have no problem what so ever gelding him but its more the price of it, got told a ridiculous price of at least £1000 as he will probs need to go in and under....is this true?
		
Click to expand...

Try another vet!  I had a BIG 6 yo stallion gelded in the spring - under GA - in a clean field!  Cost me about £240 - quite a bit more than I pay for yearlings, but then he does weigh around the 750kg mark so needed larger doses of dope - and antibiotics.


----------



## Kelly 'O Gennaios' (28 October 2011)

Oh my that has made my day !clearly the receptionist was fibbing or just didn't know herself....i rang up to enquire about it you see.
How was your stallion after?if you don't mind me asking what was the reason to geld him?


----------



## equinim (3 November 2011)

castration costs between 100 and 300 for uncomplicated stand up castration
usually another 75-100 if nocked out.
they may castrate him stood up.
sometimes depends if they covered or not as to which way they castrate
depending on thickness of bloodvessels


----------



## Miss L Toe (3 November 2011)

Hi Kelly,
I know I am known as a rather pedantic person [and that is the polite version], but just to remind you that on this forum we use English rather than Textish.


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 November 2011)

Kelly 'O Gennaios' said:



			Oh my that has made my day !clearly the receptionist was fibbing or just didn't know herself....i rang up to enquire about it you see.
How was your stallion after?if you don't mind me asking what was the reason to geld him?
		
Click to expand...

There's another possibility - THAT vet might be extortionately expensive!!

We gelded him because he failed stallion grading and would only have been 'Class 2'!  His bloodlines weren't rare - and he was too closely related to most of my mares for me to use him.  And he would have had to be sold cheap as a stallion - probably only of interest to the types of 'studs' that keep half a dozen fairly worthless stallions - and don't give them the best of care!!  Gelded, he will make a nice hunter for my husband and have a decent life!

He was fine after gelding. We did him last spring, and he is only now settling down to being a gelding (not shouting at mares, etc.)  But he was a well-mannered stallion, so he's an even better mannered gelding!

This was him last autumn - when he still had his bits!


----------



## Trotter81 (13 July 2012)

Txtish is a habbit us younger generation subconciously do lol


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Hi Kelly,
I know I am known as a rather pedantic person [and that is the polite version], but just to remind you that on this forum we use English rather than Textish.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't say she is typing in "txtish" more lack of punctuation/capital letters. That could just be me being pedantic


----------



## henryhorn (13 July 2012)

You don't need anything other than ensuring you use different bridles for covering to when ridden, it's correct training under saddle that works. Both of the stallions we have stood here would hack out next to a mare, and behave perfectly when competing. The worst you get would be a chortle if they passed a rather nice mare when led!


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 July 2012)

Kelly 'O Gennaios' said:



			I have no problem what so ever gelding him but its more the price of it, got told a ridiculous price of at least £1000 as he will probs need to go in and under....is this true?
		
Click to expand...

What bo**ocks!  I gelded a 6 year old stallion last year.  He was done in the field, under GA - same as all my young colts.  It cost me about £80 more than the youngsters because - at 17.1hh and fully mature - he needed more expensive drugs!  It was about £240 including the VAT and part visit!  We did 4 yearlings on the same day - my vet brought one of his junior vets and a nurse - the only casualties were Junior vet and myself when yearling colt managed to get BOTH of us in the heads with one rear (while being sedated!)

There IS a slightly higher risk of bleeding with a mature stallion which is why some vets get nervous - but my vet just put a couple of stitches in to be on the safe side!


----------



## Kelly 'O Gennaios' (15 July 2012)

HeatherAnn I can also be known to come across blunt but if you don't have anything useful to add to this post please don't waste my time nit picking.


----------



## Trotter81 (15 July 2012)

Here here kellyx


----------



## Partoow (16 July 2012)

Kelly , when I first read this I thought it was a bit of a 'joke' post.
I would agree that in actual fact you need to get this boy gelded it would be a much nicer life for him if he was, the autumn would be a good time to do this so I would really consider it.
Correct riding schooling and handling are the key to having a stallion that. Has the manners to deal with the demands of his life and urges.
As others have said having clear riding rules ie the tack you use and when.
If you are not covering this will not really effect you and as such there is no physical piece of equipment as such that prevents mounting
I feel the fact that you asked the question in such a way shows that you really don't have the knowledge to have this horse entire.
I know he's good at the moment but you cannot risk your lack of knowledge causing you , someone else or your horse to be in a situation that could result in injury.
You have been offered excellent advise on here I hope you have found it useful, please read and digest it.
Castration of an older entire is not a problem , ensure you have a vet that has done this before and has a good follow up procedure. They do tend to bleed a bit more but as pointed out this can be dealt with and all the ones I've had done here and abroad and up to 10 yrs old they have all been done standing .
The cost will be approx £300 for the initial castration and then anther £200 -£300 for the follow up visits , antibiotics etc , that is sort of the top end price of my experiences.


----------



## Kelly 'O Gennaios' (16 July 2012)

This is an old post and the problem has since been resolved in another post.
Thank you


----------

